# Critter hunting in Los Cabos. Any advice?



## ecooper (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi all,

I am taking the family on vacation to Los Cabos next week. While they are in the pool I'm looking forward to heading out to flip some rocks. I'll be taking my camera gear and hope to find some good stuff to photograph.

I've never been to Los Cabos. Does anyone have suggestions as to where to go, what to look for, etc? Any equipment you might suggest? I'll be looking for any interesting creepy crawlies...not just scorpions.

Cheers,
EC
www.macrocritters.wordpress.com

---------- Post added 10-02-2012 at 07:08 PM ----------

That's Los Cabos Mexico, in case anyone didn't recognize the name...


----------



## RolliePollie (Feb 15, 2016)

Avoid the cartels and discount hookers


----------

